# Best option for central Texas style brisket



## nic3456 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just moved from TX to OH and looking for a pellet grill. I'm too lazy for a standard smoker. Let me start by saying that I don't expect to get Black's/Franklin's quality brisket off my pellet smoker :)

First time owner trying to figure out which grill to get and really want to be able to get some good smoke flavor. 
Unfortunately my budget is $600-$700 - looking at Rec Tec mini, GMG D Boone, and Camp Chef DLX (open to others)

Are the grills going to be much different or is it all in the pellets/amazing tube,etc?

Thanks for any tips


----------



## swtcarolinafire (Mar 27, 2017)

If you want great brisket - you NEED to be burning real wood.  That's not to say you cant get a great flavor from a pellet cooker - but it will always be lacking.  Have you seen Aaron Franklin's videos on how to trim and cook a brisket?   

EDIT:  After re-reading your original post - Go with a Pit Boss:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pit-boss-820-wood-pellet-grill-and-smoker#repChildCatid=1595135

If you don't have an Academy near you - I think they ship their smokers via truck service.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 27, 2017)

SwtCarolinaFire said:


> If you want great brisket - you NEED to be burning real wood.  That's not to say you cant get a great flavor from a pellet cooker - but it will always be lacking.  Have you seen Aaron Franklin's videos on how to trim and cook a brisket?
> 
> For a great stick burning offset smoker, look up the Old Country smokers at Academy Sports.  The Wrangler is a beast with great welds, thick steel, and a great cooking surface - all for $300 - it's an awesome offset smoker for not a ton of money.
> 
> ...


Wrangler's no longer carried at Academy:  Wrangler II is, but it's a mere shell of its former self:  original Wrangler was considerably bigger & badder than the Pecos, which is well beyond the W-II.  As of about 2 months ago, it's no longer available.


----------



## swtcarolinafire (Mar 27, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Wrangler's no longer carried at Academy:  Wrangler II is, but it's a mere shell of its former self:  original Wrangler was considerably bigger & badder than the Pecos, which is well beyond the W-II.  As of about 2 months ago, it's no longer available.


Bummer - That was one of the best smokers OC made.  The thick steel was almost unseen on smokers at that price range.


----------

